# IBS has improved since developing LG



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Has this been the case for anyone else? I don't get diarrhoea or gas pain/abdominal pain near as often as I used to, and my stools are more normal in consistency and frequency. I'm not sure this makes up for smelling awful and being afraid to go anywhere. I don't understand why all my other symptoms have improved, only to be replaced by the feeling of leaking gas, bad odour after eating and a burning sensation in my back passage. I suppose maybe I don't get gas pains because the gas could just be leaking out, but I only ever feel myself leaking a few times a week.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I wouldnt feel gas pains to much either..but I ALWAYS felt LG and a burning sensation down there..sometimes the smell would be so bad I couldnt stand my own self.

I would be in a room by myself(just live with my cat) and there would be this bad smell.I lifted up my shirt and realized it was ME. Some times my butt would be so hot I had to get up and then I would tell it was coming from my butt..and possibly my liver,

After many months I have gotten rid of the LG unless i eat something sugary-then i have LG and i smell like trash


----------

